# The most important factor for growing



## basskiller (Feb 10, 2013)

The most important factor for growing is changing your routine up when, or before the body adapts. No, that’s not it, because if the volume and frequency isn’t right, it won’t work in the first place.

OK, the most important factor for growth is having a routine with a volume and frequency level that YOU can recover from. Not the level some pro does, or your friend does, but the amount of work YOU can recover and grow on. No, that’s not the most important part either, because if you don’t have enough protein you won’t grow.

OK, the most important factor for growth is assuring you get enough protein EVERY day to grow. I can’t say how much that is, but can say with all certainty that if you are getting less then 1.5 grams of protein per lb of bodyweight (assuming you are at least FAIRLY lean) it is NOT ENOUGH. And most everyone will do better consuming more than this. No, wait a minute, if all you are getting is enough protein and over all Kcals and carbs/fats are too low, you still won’t grow.

I’ll try again. The most important factor for growth is ensuring that you are getting enough protein to grow (at LEAST 1.5 grams per lb BW) and getting enough overall kcals to fuel the growth process. Dammit! But without the proper micro-nutrients (vitamins/minerals) nothing will happen either.

OK, once again, the most important thing to the growth process is having a routine that works for YOU, that is changed when the body adapts, consuming enough protein and overall kcals to grow, along with the proper micronutrients.

SHIT! Forgot about sleep, bad sleep habits will WREAK your gains. No sleep, no-grow. Gotta sleep good.

And supps, yes, supps. Trying to get the proper micronutrients from whole food just isn’t going to happen, and if you think you can get all the vitamins and minerals you need from just whole food, you are sadly mistaken. You don’t need a huge cupboard filled with supps, but things like flax oil and vitamins/minerals HAVE TO BE PART of your daily intake if you want it to happen.

OK, once again, the most important thing to the growth process, is having a routine that works for YOU, that is changed when the body adapts, consuming enough protein and overall kcals to grow, along with the proper micronutrients/supplementation, and enough sleep to let it occur

OK, that is better. As you can see it is ALL the most important thing, and if any pieces of the puzzle are left out, you will NOT get the results you are after. So many guys put some of it together and just can’t understand why they don’t grow. It’s all or nothing here!

Iron Addict


----------

